# 'First Gay President': Newsweek marks Obama's landmark announcement with controversial cover



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

In a gutsy move, Newsweek has released the cover of their next issue, on the cover of which they depict President Obama with a rainbow halo and the title of 'The First Gay President'.
The news-magazine, which hits stands today, is using the shock factor of labeling the straight, married, father-of-two President to draw attention to itself.
Tina Brown, who edits the magazine and its sister website The Daily Beast, is known for her love of controversial covers to help boost public interest and sales.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2143889/Newsweek-names-Obama-The-First-Gay-President-shocking-cover-talking-support-sex-marriage.html#ixzz1uoU30nVB​







​


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I could of told you he was gay after he got elected


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

How fitting....... What a piece of shit.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

If I was gay, I would want an apology from Newsweek


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

And you wonder why other countries want to fly planes into our buildings...


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Nuke_TRT said:


> If I was gay, I would want an apology from Newsweek


IF???


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Boats said:


> IF???


LOL, easy there, you must have me mistaked with 7costanza


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Right Wing Liberal said:


>


Man sure does love hot dogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Man sure does love hot dogs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Man sure does love hot dogs.


Well, when you think about it, rotten lips and assholes have been the model for his administration.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

I'm sure he also has some behind the scene butt chin assholes working for him as well:

Enjoy the party for the rest of the year Obummer!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Look at the envy in Michelles eyes, she could never bury a ft long like that.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Guessing that his relationship with Israel being what it is he stays away from










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Look at the envy in Michelles eyes, she could never bury a ft long like that.


Nah, that's her getting pissed off that her husband is defying her healthy eating campaign.

You know that later that evening, he had hell to pay. It's unfortunate that the president's wife is more of a man than he is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Any surprise?? This guy LOVES fucking us in the ass.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

No surprise there this guy would suck the chrome off a trailer hitch if it can get him re-elected so that he and his family can continue fleecing our Nation. Scumbag.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Obama will do/say anything to get elected. His recent pro-gay announcement has resulted in all kinds of $$$$$$, something he needed a boost in (donations were down from 2008).......


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Never in history, has the U.S. Presidency been so cheapened than as with this bunch of damn illegals. Disgusting....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Steps Up Gay Marriage Fight*


_AP_
Obama calls for repeal of Defense of Marriage Act during fundraiser hosted by LGBT Leadership Council and singer Ricky Martin, as president continues to tout his gay marriage stance on campaign trail.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

There are no words...........


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> There are no words...........


Sure there are: disturbing and nauseating are the first to come to mind. Oh you were probably talking about the outfit. You're right, no words.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Federal court rules centerpiece of gay marriage law unconstitutional*
A federal appeals court ruled Thursday against a central provision of the Defense of Marriage Act, a groundbreaking decision that tees up a potential battle before the Supreme Court.
The three-judge panel of the 1st U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in Boston ruled that the provision defining marriage as between a man and woman is unconstitutional in that it denies gay couples the rights granted to heterosexual couples.
The unanimous decision once again brings the issue of gay marriage to the fore of the nation's political debate. It comes just a few weeks after President Obama announced his support for gay marriage -- in the wake of that announcement, some gay advocacy groups have stepped up pressure on Washington to fight DOMA.
Considering the potential Supreme Court battle ahead, White House Press Secretary Jay Carney was asked Thursday whether the Obama administration would actively fight for overturning the law, which was originally signed by Democratic President Bill Clinton.
Carney noted that the Obama administration has concluded the section in question is unconstitutional and will no longer defend it in court. Without commenting on what steps the administration might take in the future, he described the Justice Department as an "active participant" in the case.
​Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/05/31/federal-court-rules-centerpiece-gay-marriage-law-unconstitutional/#ixzz1wTQuhZyt​


----------

